# [2009 NBA Playoffs 1st Round Game 6] Houston Rockets vs. Portland Trail Blazers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*[3-2]*


*TOYOTA CENTER
Thursday, 4/30
9:30 PM ET
TNT*​


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I will miss this game 

Hope we pull it off.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

if brooks isn't scoring or getting the ball to yao, i'd love to see lowry get some more minutes.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm feeling good about this game.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*IT IS OVER.:champagne:*


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> if brooks isn't scoring or getting the ball to yao, i'd love to see lowry get some more minutes.


Agreed. Brooks has been garbage in the past few games. His decision-making is awful.


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

Hope it will be a good news --The rockets go into 2nd round in 2008-2009 playoff.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I am very concerned because Wafer is out tonight! Lowry is going to get more minutes with Von out so, penetration is the key for Houston.

When I was driving into work today, someone made a really go point about Scola posting up with Battier throwing the entry pass in. The point was that if Yao continues to have trouble in the post that he should come out high and let Luis work then, maybe it might open things up for him to go back down in the post and work.

I would also like to see Barry get a few minutes in this game as long as his man doesn't run by him on defensive end of the court. I really think this team is going to pull it out tonight! If we can get equal contributions from everyone tonight we should win this game going away.

Come on Rockets!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I thought of one more point. Call me crazy but, we need to play Brian Cook for about 3 or 4 minutes and have him guard Aldridge and foul him hard a few times when he is shooting his jumper so he will start to think about it.

As a bonus, Cook can strecth the floor a little forcing Aldridge to have to come out and guard him leaving Yao in a better position to go one on one. He might even hit a few 3's which would be sweet!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> I thought of one more point. Call me crazy but, we need to play Brian Cook for about 3 or 4 minutes and have him guard Aldridge and foul him hard a few times when he is shooting his jumper so he will start to think about it.
> 
> As a bonus, Cook can strecth the floor a little forcing Aldridge to have to come out and guard him leaving Yao in a better position to go one on one. He might even hit a few 3's which would be sweet!


NO.

I only want to see Cook in if we're winning by 20+ in the 4th.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

As jdiggidy said, no Wafer tonight.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

David Thorpe said:


> *Prediction*
> In most respects, this kind of game is pretty easy to go with the home team playing a close-out game. But Portland is grittier and more talented than most of the NBA's teams and, with Roy, has a chance in anyone's arena. On the other hand, this Houston team is loaded with strong chemistry and great defense, so unless something happens to destroy that chemistry, the Rockets should be able to pull out the clinching win.
> 
> *Prediction: Houston wins Game 6.*


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs/2009/columns/story?columnist=thorpe_david&page=ScoutingRocketsBlazers6


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> I thought of one more point. Call me crazy but, we need to play Brian Cook for about 3 or 4 minutes and have him guard Aldridge and foul him hard a few times when he is shooting his jumper so he will start to think about it.
> 
> As a bonus, Cook can strecth the floor a little forcing Aldridge to have to come out and guard him leaving Yao in a better position to go one on one. He might even hit a few 3's which would be sweet!


Not really. I can live with Aldridge shooting a contested jumper every time. Those shots won't be falling like that in another gym. We played them pretty even in Game 5 with the exception of free throws.

I'm ready for us to win big tonight.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I really dont have to say anything about this game. I am sure the players and us fans know damn well whats on the line here.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

****!!! I just found out that Wafer is out tonight. At least we still have Brent Barry. Hopefully he can give us 2 or 3 backbreaking triples.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Let's get it over *NOW*, I need to sleep without heart attack after tonight game.:wahmbulance:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Rockets G Wafer cleared to play for Game 6.:champagne:



> HOUSTON – Von Wafer was cleared to play in Game 6 of the Houston Rockets' first-round series against the Portland Trail Blazers on Thursday night, a few hours after the team announced he would sit out with back spasms.
> 
> The Rockets lead the series 3-2.
> 
> ...


http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090501/ap_on_sp_bk_ne/bkn_rockets_wafer_out_2


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thank God...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

****ing Aldridge is killing us. Goodness


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Artest finally brings his game!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Damn Brooks. If you cannot pass, please at least play some defense.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Rockets playing great *NOW*, please *NO* 4th Quarter letdown.:teacher:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man, the 2nd round is looking close....


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

did oden just brick a dunk??


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Play smart Rockets.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

After this game I wont be able to concentrate on my test tomorrow lol.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

2nd round here we come!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

12 years. Its been 12 long *** years....


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

YES,FINALLY AFTER 12 YEARS HERE WE COME.:champagne:
THANK YOU ROCKETS.:woot:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

:champagne::champagne::champagne::champagne::champagne::champagne::champagne:

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Finally, Houston city is *NOW* ClutchCity.:champagne:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

**acts like I've been there before**


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> I'm feeling good about this game.





Spaceman Spiff said:


> I'm ready for us to win big tonight.


yessir


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

The only thing that I was concerned about is when I saw Bennett Salvatore officiating. I instantly thought "we're ****ed", and we must keep the lead insurmountable where he can't take over. Him along with Tony Brother and Dick Bavetta(in Lakers games) I know we're screwed.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

YES, NOW I can sleep,  see you.:yay:


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

mg::glowllama::allhail: this is excately why we got RON RON 2nd round BABY!!! WOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i was worried when artest played so well early. thought he would go into shooting mode and let the blazers back in it. but he didn't do that and roy/aldridge never got enough help to really challenge in this game.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I know everyone is giving Ron props and rightfully so but, Shane had a great game too! As is always the case, the things he did never really show up in the box score though. Just wanted recognize him as well.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

After years of disappointment I finally get to see a 2nd round series.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

First time in over ten years! The Rockets are going to 2nd round!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

It appears the Portland Tribune misheard Artest:



> “Well, I’ve been in the stands before,” Artest said with a laugh after the game. “A guy offered me a beer — but he wasn’t throwing it at me. I* could’ve taken a (expletive), but there were too many cameras.*”


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

^ lol nice


----------

